# Tire sizes after lowering



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Might need to roll the fenders with that setup, But I know a few people that are running 235's on the 18" LTZ wheels lowered and have real complaints.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Unless you're getting a wheel that is 18x8.5" wide, a 235/45/18 will be too big for stock overall diameter. 225/45/18 is the go to tire size for an 18x8" wheel, and unless you get coilovers and try to slam your car, you will never rub with 235/45/18 tire. Lowering springs don't get your car low enough to worry about rubbing as long as you stay within stock overall diameter.


----------



## Brian9 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.. I forgot to consider 8" wide wheel as opposed to an 8.5". Springs are on order. I'll post pics soon!


----------

